# NJ Rocky Patel Cigar Dinner



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Come join us for Rocky Patel cigars and dinner on Wednesday June 6, 2007 at 7pm at our cigar friendly club in NJ. To RSVP go to our site at www.metrocigar.com and click on the events calendar. This event will be held in our newly completed La Cubana room. Note: This event is limited to 80 guests and is filling up fast! For more info e mail [email protected].

Tazman


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

To add to the post by Tazman, we usually have a full buffet dinner although I heard we may have a Beefsteak this month. But it is more than just a dinner. Check out our La Cubana Room
http://www.metrocigar.com/floor/five.jpg

Last month Alan Rubin of Alec Bradley was in attendance and brought 240 MAXX cigars for us and 4 one of a kind ashtrays to raffle off.

Not only do you get a nice dinner and alot of smokes, you get to use our club facilities before and after the dinner.

Poker, dominoes, pool, darts, big screen tv's all covering 4200 square feet of space.

You can email Tazman or signup online at our store http://store.metrocigar.com/cartgenie/prodInfo.asp?pid=15

Cost for the dinner (BYOB) is 40.00 for members and 50.00 for non-members.

Roscoe
The Metropolitan Society
http://www.metrocigar.com


----------

